# They Dont get it do they?



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

So it looks like our local council not only, don't want you around here when we have major events, like the snowden race etc, as we don't have enough parking spaces for the day we could just turn a blind eye to those safely parked, but no they get ticketed just to **** them off,
Now look
http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/council-hopes-rake-extra-200000-8647191
we want to charge you for visiting and spending your cash in town,
I can understand the short stay car parks, but not the long term ones,
when will they get it???
and believe me they will be down there checking,

"Blue badge holders now are not penalised for their first offence if they breach the council's parking procedures, meaning a £22,000pa loss of income to the council. It's now proposed that this concession should end."

see they hate to miss out on pissing people off here,
Misty


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Almost the complete opposite to Powys. Since they started getting fussy with parking in places like Barmouth we just don't go there any more. Plenty of other places in Mid-Wales to see :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is a shortsighted way of raising funds for the council, perhaps there is no other way to raise such sizeable sums.Except of course to raise the rates.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Depends how many hoteliers you have on the council I would imagine

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure how they come up with those figures:surprise:, 

presumably blue badge holders from local areas will have to pay the £30 charge, while visiting holders don't? somebody hasn't thought that one through....

and I'm not sure whether the same rules apply in Wales as in England, but councils are not supposed to use parking revenue to prop up other shortfalls! We know of course that nobody takes any notice of that anyway.:grin2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

mistycat said:


> "Blue badge holders now are not penalised for their first offence if they breach the council's parking procedures, meaning a £22,000pa loss of income to the council. It's now proposed that this concession should end."
> 
> see they hate to miss out on pissing people off here,


Forgive me if I am wrong, but to hold a blue badge then the driver must have passed a driving test? Surely to pass a driving test you need a modicum of intelligence - just enough to understand the rules of the road and what is right and wrong, just like all other drivers?

If blue badge holders are let off their first offence then are ALL other drivers let off their first offence too? If not then what is the problem with proposing that blue badge holders are treated just the same as all other drivers? :shock:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

siggie said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong, but to hold a blue badge then the driver must have passed a driving test? Surely to pass a driving test you need a modicum of intelligence - just enough to understand the rules of the road and what is right and wrong, just like all other drivers?
> 
> If blue badge holders are let off their first offence then are ALL other drivers let off their first offence too? If not then what is the problem with proposing that blue badge holders are treated just the same as all other drivers? :shock:


Blue Badge holders do not have to be the driver. BBs can be issued to severely disabled people so that they can be driven around by family or other carers.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

cronkle said:


> Blue Badge holders do not have to be the driver. BBs can be issued to severely disabled people so that they can be driven around by family or other carers.


And I am sure that it would be the driver that would be the one that committed the offence and that it would therefore not be the actual badge holder that was being let off but the driver?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So what?

Car parking is a council service that has to be paid for just like any other.

What is the alternative?

Local residents pay more council tax so visitors can park for free?

Name one private car park operator that doesn't charge for their service?

In Cambridge it can be cheaper to not buy a ticket and get a Penalty charge than pay to park all day in a City Centre Multi-storey.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-CHEAPER-buying-42-day-ticket-Cambridge.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Car parks should charge a nominal £1-2 it would more than cover the cost of the car park over time and the machine, and the car park would get used and be full, less on street parking offences, there are a few like that and they work as they also seem to be placed near to the shops


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

So from a forum who want local councils to provide Aires type parking and bring in visitors money,
Most of the car parks you have to pay, in town but my gripe is the only free large car park where tour coaches and motorhomes can park up they want to charge,
Our council have two multi story car parks for themselves I bet they don't pay,
They should look at other ways to save money rather than hit the tourists, no wonder they never come back,
Just my thoughts
Misty


----------

